# PHPTRIAD - Hänger



## F.o.G. (21. August 2002)

Hallo, ich habe das Komplettpaket PHPTriad (Apache, PHP 4.11, MySQL, Windows) als Developmentserver installiert. 

Es läuft auch, jedoch kommt es ca alle 10 Minuten vor, dass der Server hängt. Dass heißt die Webseite lädt ca. 1 Minute bis der Dienst mit einem weißen Bildschirm quittiert wird. Wenn ich dann aktualsiere, funktioniert alles wieder.

Kennt jemand diesen Fehler?

Ciao, F.o.G.


----------



## F.o.G. (23. August 2002)

Übrigens: mit Winapache ( oder auch WAMPP genannt ), hab ich das selbe Problem. Es dauert da zwar nicht so lange, aber es kommt auch vor. Kann es an den PHP Einstellungen, speziell dem session:timeout oder der Garbage Collection liegen? 

Kann ich was am Apache ändern, um solche Hänger zu vermeiden? Es ist mir wirklich sehr wichtig, weil das beim entwickeln nervt.

Ciao, F.o.G.


----------



## Dunsti (26. August 2002)

habe ein ähnliches Problem. Habe mit Foxserv ein lokales WAMP installiert, und quäle mich gerade mit PHPNuke rum  

Die Seiten brauchen ewig, bis sie erscheinen, und ab und zu werden Bilder nicht angezeigt (rotes X) nach dem aktualisieren erscheinen sie dann so nach und nach.

klingt jetzt zwar witzig, aber wenn ich im Web surfe (DSL) bauen die Seiten schneller auf als lokal.  


weiß da nicht jemand was?


Dunsti


----------

